# Stoner Name Generator



## FruityBud (May 22, 2008)

Insert your name and it gives you a random stoner name, i just put in George Bush and it came back with Pesky Resinball.

hxxp://www.electricartists.com/cannabiscup/stoner.html


----------



## Cali*Style (May 22, 2008)

You are an EPIC INDIVIDUAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I am now, NYC Diesel Toker 

My wifey is, Morning Glory Bongmaster 

My son is, Green Goblin


Thats cool...... :rofl:   :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:


----------



## snuggles (May 22, 2008)

Hey LOL

Amateur Resinator


----------



## Cali*Style (May 22, 2008)

:rofl:

Lol, I cant see that name fitting you.


----------



## Tool (May 23, 2008)

Mine was Gandhi ganjamaster that was fun my friends was lazy *** grower and it makes sense.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 23, 2008)

*Mine is : Irate Spliffmeister*

*My brother: Mother's finest stoner*


----------



## Runbyhemp (May 23, 2008)

I am "Siberian Tiger Bluntmaster". My better half is "Dubious Dimebag"


----------



## Melissa (May 23, 2008)

*this is cool i came up as "Bongmaster Extraordinaire "which is strange as i dont do bongs so i used my maiden name and got
"Respected Tokemaster " which is much more me allways knew my marriage was wrong :rofl: *


----------



## HippyInEngland (May 23, 2008)

Mine is Phried Phish 

I have to admit the idea of smoking fried fish is not what im in the growing game for :rofl:


----------



## godspeedsuckah (May 23, 2008)

Hey Hippy we are related "Phried Phish"


----------



## Puffin Afatty (May 23, 2008)

*I am now The Real Slim Stoner*

*Puffin Afatty is the LazyAssGrower*


----------



## SmokinMom (May 23, 2008)

I used Smokin Mom and got- Siberian Tiger Bluntmaster 

Never had a blunt in my life.  But I like that name cuz it sounds like I could kick all your butts..lmao.

Then I used a name kind of similiar to my own and got- Mighty Dopefiend 

That was fun.  Thanks Fruity!


----------



## SmokinMom (May 23, 2008)

Runbyhemp said:
			
		

> I am "Siberian Tiger Bluntmaster".


 
Maybe we're related.


----------



## SmokinMom (May 23, 2008)

melissa said:
			
		

> *this is cool i came up as "Bongmaster Extraordinaire *


 
Sounds like you got TBG's.

LMAO


----------



## smokybear (May 23, 2008)

I am Master Roller.
My wife is Erratic Supplier.

Pretty cool.


----------



## dragon_green (May 23, 2008)

my name is Jointmaster, Jurassic Jointmaster hahaha


----------



## dragon_green (May 23, 2008)

and dragon_green is Mighty Mango Dopefiend lol


----------



## dasweasle (May 23, 2008)

im the grateful ganja guru nice to meet you


----------



## Dubbaman (May 23, 2008)

i guess you can call me the Pesky Resinball  then i noticed i had typed in 2 letters in reverse and corrected it cam back as Respected Tokemaster I want my cousins namehis was Mad Nicklebag and my oldest sons was Happy Onehit :rofl: you know im burnt im going back now to play with it some more.Oh and when i use my name her eand do it as Dubba  Man it comes back as Annoying Bogart :rofl:


----------



## SativaWeed (May 23, 2008)

I'm 'Drippy Dimebagger' ??


----------



## IRISH (May 24, 2008)

i'm Happy One Hit --:bong: 
'ol lady is Northern Lights Smokefiend --:bongin:


----------



## Ilikebigbuds (May 24, 2008)

Blue Haze Burnout! is my name and token is my game!:woohoo: 

:holysheep: :lama: :smoke1:  heck I'm just gettiin started!


----------



## SmokinMom (May 24, 2008)

SativaWeed said:
			
		

> I'm 'Drippy Dimebagger' ??


 
Ewww, you may wanna get that checked out.


----------



## pothead (May 24, 2008)

Haha my name is One Hit Wonder

and my g/f's name is Blue Velvet Spliffmonger 

LOL


----------



## tcbud (May 24, 2008)

good post! 
my name is Erratic Pipepacker
husband Erratic Supplier
both Erratic.... must run in the family


----------

